
Why Tim Cook Is Steve Ballmer and Why He Still Has His Job at Apple - SkarredGhost
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/steve-blank/why-tim-cook-is-steve-bal_b_12622376.html?
======
LordWinstanley
"...(Satya Nadella) got a major release of Windows out without the usual
trauma..."

WTF?! Did the forced updates and user data mining scandals around the release
of Windows 10 completely pass this person by?

